# Green and purple betta



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

:-D
So some of you may remember that I promised myself not to buy another Betta UNLESS it was solid green...:lol:

Well, not only did I find a solid green Betta, but he also has purple edging/tint so that when he swims he changes colors all over his body.

UNFORTUNATELY, I haven't bought him yet :roll:

I am still debating with the Mrs... I already have an empty 2.5 gallon I could put him in... the only thing I don't have is another heater... but I'll let you know how this goes, haha.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hope you get him!


*Looks forward to pic spam*


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

omg, dream fish!!!  I can't wait to see him!!


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

I got him!
It will be a few hours before any pictures (sorry).

But, HE IS BRILLIANT!

He is a different color in every light, but his normal color is a fresh dark green color. I've tried taking pictures but the flash illuminates his tail to a white-purple.


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

This is the best picture I can get. It doesn't show his color well, and I actually had to record a video of him then take a still picture FROM the video to get a good clean shot. He is amazing when he swims because green and purple shimmers ripple down his body. I am a proud new Betta owner today!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

He looks incredible! Where did you find him? I am just itching for a new betta.


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> He looks incredible! Where did you find him? I am just itching for a new betta.


At a Petco!
One of my main arguments on buying him to my wife was, "He probably won't live another day, look how dirty their water is!" :lol:

My Petco, and even the Walmart I work in, has been recieving stunning Betta for the past 2 weeks. It is awesome.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Vaughan06 said:


> This is the best picture I can get. It doesn't show his color well, and I actually had to record a video of him then take a still picture FROM the video to get a good clean shot. He is amazing when he swims because green and purple shimmers ripple down his body. I am a proud new Betta owner today!


Love those colors! If I had seen him at Petco I would have picked him up for sure!


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

There is actually another one there, but his fins weren't as long as the one I bought.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Vaughan06 said:


> At a Petco!
> One of my main arguments on buying him to my wife was, "He probably won't live another day, look how dirty their water is!" :lol:
> 
> My Petco, and even the Walmart I work in, has been recieving stunning Betta for the past 2 weeks. It is awesome.


Can you talk to my husband and tell him one fish isn't nearly enough?:lol:


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> Can you talk to my husband and tell him one fish isn't nearly enough?:lol:


WELL... depends on your circumstances, lol.

I am leaving in a month for military training so my wife will have to care for a baby and now two Bettas for 4 months all by herself. Shame on me :roll:


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

congrats, you found your green betta. cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## Betta Newbie22 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ugh He's beautiful so unique his coloring is awesome your very lucky great find..


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

wow!! He's so pretty! I'm just new to the betta world as an adult (-_-) and am almost to the point where I want to buy them all!! whenever I see one that is not blue or red I want it. I mean, I love them all (esp Laki)


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

Laki said:


> wow!! He's so pretty! I'm just new to the betta world as an adult (-_-) and am almost to the point where I want to buy them all!! whenever I see one that is not blue or red I want it. I mean, I love them all (esp Laki)


After I get settled into the military I hope to have enough time/money to build a small Betta "barracks". I'm thinking maybe 6 3-5 gallon cubes joined together with a dark glass so that they can't see eachother.

But I am still a long ways from even planning that; I have to find a way to circulate the water, heat it, filter, etc...

Green has always been the color I was looking for, but after joining these forums, I learned it and purple are the most rare. I found them both on the same Betta :lol:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Lucky find! I'd be afraid to build a barracks. I read that they can come apart then the betta's all get at each other  Plus, the way I handy-man things it wouldn't last long anyway (eye roll) I'm terrible. Would rather get it done, you know? My bunny's homemade closet NIC pen is needing an fix up.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Your new guy looks copper - IMO amazing color, they look different from different angles and lighting. Congrats.


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

indjo said:


> Your new guy looks copper - IMO amazing color, they look different from different angles and lighting. Congrats.


He could be, but he is the only Betta I've come across that is (or can) be green!

I'm trying to figure out the best way to light his tank. Daylight (not direct sunlight, just a room with open blinds) seems to show off his green. LED white light turns his green into a pale yellow frog-type color. I've yet to see what a normal aquarium light does for him.


----------

